# Colorado Fire



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2012)

Kinda shocked at the lack of coverage for this, I guess the Octamom's porn thoughts are more important. At the USAF Academy yesterday.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...ir-force-falcon-stadium-110954267--ncaaf.html


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 27, 2012)

Your base was on the morning news here,I sure hope you don't have to evac!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope not as well, I am about 5 miles east of I25. 

So I was in Biloxi during Katrina, and here during one of the biggest wildfires in Colorado history and when this is done and over I am sure it will fall in one of the biggest in US history. What makes this unique is the close proximity to a big(ger) city. We just need some heavy rainfall.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah - that's awful. Saw the AF academy was evac'd - are you OK? Hoping for rain.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 27, 2012)

You should send all your knives to me for safe keeping in case of fire damage. I'll pm you my address.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 27, 2012)

Take care Jason, be safe my friend!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 27, 2012)

Some pretty dramatic images...

Stay safe Jason.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 27, 2012)

Ya it's pretty bad. I have seen the sun blacked out here from the northern part of the fire. I live in Cheyenne.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it weird the first thing I thought of to pack in case I have to evacuate is my knives and guns (and dog)?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 27, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Is it weird the first thing I thought of to pack in case I have to evacuate is my knives and guns (and dog)?



It would be weird if that wasn't the first thing.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 27, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> It would be weird if that wasn't the first thing.



Whew, that's a relief. I figure I could always get a new girlfriend.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 27, 2012)

I got plenty of rain I could ship up to you Jason. Just gotta figure out the logistics.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 28, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Is it weird the first thing I thought of to pack in case I have to evacuate is my knives and guns (and dog)?



A guys gotta survive!

Don't be too stubborn if they ask you to leave. Everything is basically replaceable (yes, even the Kramer and the Domobar) but your life isn't.


----------



## steeley (Jun 28, 2012)

stay safe Jason


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2012)

My family lost our first house(a log cabin that my step-dad and friends built by hand), to a lightning related fire back in '88. Luckily we were all away on vacation. But seeing years of life experiences reduced to a charred mess is pretty demeaning... I hope you avoid any similar experience, be safe...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 28, 2012)

It's amazing that Colorado is having a record fire and most of the midwest and west is having one of the driest summers on record and Northern Minnesota (Duluth) / Wisconsin have one of the worst floods ever and all people get info about is the Kardashipuss and Octomomomomomom Porn.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh yeah and hope you stay safe Jason


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 28, 2012)

Keep us posted. Hope your knives I mean you are OK.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 28, 2012)

No, seriously hope all is well with you and yours......


----------



## Larrin (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm just glad there hasn't been anything out near us.


----------



## Keith Neal (Jun 29, 2012)

Jason:

There is no news here about the Academy. We hear lots about the fires, but no mention of AFA. Are things OK there? 

We have had 6+ inches of rain in Tallahassee, but no flooding locally. Now things are drying up rapidly.

K


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 29, 2012)

The evac has been lifted for base residents as of 0500 today. Apparently there is a huge trench dug between the fire and AFA property, and firefighters are confident that base housing is now the safest place on base. Basic training kicked off yesterday without a hitch, and all the doolies are training, business as usual. A true tragedy, but an optimistic view. 

BTW, I live 10-15 miles east of the fire, so it would have had to get pretty bad for me to evac.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmm... Basic training on fire. There might be something there. I mean what is the difference? Digging holes or hand chopping trees down, faster than the fire can burn...


----------



## 9mmbhp (Jul 1, 2012)

Google maps page showing perimeters of the fire and evacuation areas: Colorado Springs Gazette - Waldo Canyon Fire


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 1, 2012)

just a pic form fb. Its a great shot, but very sad.


----------



## Keith Neal (Jul 3, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> The evac has been lifted for base residents as of 0500 today. Apparently there is a huge trench dug between the fire and AFA property, and firefighters are confident that base housing is now the safest place on base. Basic training kicked off yesterday without a hitch, and all the doolies are training, business as usual. A true tragedy, but an optimistic view.
> 
> BTW, I live 10-15 miles east of the fire, so it would have had to get pretty bad for me to evac.



Thanks Jason. Glad to hear the Academy was spared, and you. Delaying basic might have been a mess, too.

Keith


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 3, 2012)

I know that Cheyenne's homeless shelters are full since fri. They have the north fire pretty much contained, but still very hazy here.


----------

